# R15-300 Closed Captioning



## cawall (Sep 30, 2006)

I just received NR 0x121C this morning. I am not seeing the closed caption on/off when pushing the yellow button. I even turned it on on the TV and it's still not an option. Anyone know why I'm not getting it? Thanks.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

cawall said:


> I just received NR 0x121C this morning. I am not seeing the closed caption on/off when pushing the yellow button. I even turned it on on the TV and it's still not an option. Anyone know why I'm not getting it? Thanks.


The R15's don't have Closed Captions you will have to use CC on your TV,Sorry.


----------



## cawall (Sep 30, 2006)

The message I received on the screen telling me about the new software said it did.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

cawall said:


> The message I received on the screen telling me about the new software said it did.


The R15's guide is being redone to be like the HR's guide.The HR's have CC that's why your R15 has that message.I have an R15-500/software 0x121C and it does not have CC.Will they add CC in the future?.I have no idea,but because my TV has CC I really don't care.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> The R15's guide is being redone to be like the HR's guide.The HR's have CC that's why your R15 has that message.I have an R15-500/software 0x121C and it does not have CC.Will they add CC in the future?.I have no idea,but because my TV has CC I really don't care.


The CC on the receiver is very customizable. Which makes viewing more pleasurable...


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Really hoping the R15's get this feature............


----------



## mrisch (Mar 4, 2007)

I think it is a touch absurd to not edit the welcome message to accurately advertise the features in the release.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

LOCODUDE said:


> The CC on the receiver is very customizable. Which makes viewing more pleasurable...


Maybe to some but after trying all the options I selected white letters with a black background the same thing my TV has.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Maybe to some but after trying all the options I selected white letters with a black background the same thing my TV has.


You can remove the background..... Thus making CC more pleasant to use...


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

mrisch said:


> I think it is a touch absurd to not edit the welcome message to accurately advertise the features in the release.


Many things that DirecTV's DVR development team does are a touch absurd, to say the least.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

mrisch said:


> I think it is a touch absurd to not edit the welcome message to accurately advertise the features in the release.


A lot of typo's and model-specific boo-boos sneak their way into onscreen messages, menus & advisories. For example, the latest CE for the R15-300 tells you it has DirecTV on Demand if you read the online help system. (Of course, it doesn't and probably never will since it doesn't have an ethernet port) I reported this today and it will probably be fixed in a new software release.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> A lot of typo's and model-specific boo-boos sneak their way into onscreen messages, menus & advisories. For example, the latest CE for the R15-300 tells you it has DirecTV on Demand if you read the online help system. (Of course, it doesn't and probably never will since it doesn't have an ethernet port) I reported this today and it will probably be fixed in a new software release.


Maybe it will be fixed, and maybe it won't. I have reported a model specific error in the HR20's remote setup instruction screens many times (in the appropriate CE issues threads) for about a year now, and it has yet to be fixed, so the HR20's continue to provide some specific remote setup instructions that simply do not work.

I don't mind the slip-ups that allow such screen text errors to happen so much as the incompetence that allows such errors to go uncorrected a year after the error has been reported (at least a few times).


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> I don't mind the slip-ups that allow such screen text errors to happen so much as the incompetence that allows such errors to go uncorrected a year after the error has been reported (at least a few times).


Well, at least DirecTV includes a PRINTED manual with their receivers and now offers a comprehensive set of on-screen instructions instead of just telling you to go to their website for an instruction manual like some obnoxious products do today.

Hey, maybe we could get DirecTV to put in the on-screen help a message to log into DBSTALK.COM if they have any questions about their DirecTV equipment!!


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Well, at least DirecTV includes a PRINTED manual with their receivers and now offers a comprehensive set of on-screen instructions instead of just telling you to go to their website for an instruction manual like some obnoxious products do today.


But unfortunately, as I pointed out, sometimes those onscreen instructions are wrong and some of those wrong on-screen instructions have been wrong for more than a year despite the errors being reported to the appropriate channels numerous times. That's the incompetence that I was referring to that has to be eliminated from the DVR development team.


----------



## red.bean.head (Feb 1, 2007)

LOCODUDE said:


> You can remove the background..... Thus making CC more pleasant to use...


Indeed...


----------

